# Sold



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all


Up for sale is a small grey knight force which has

codex (not pictured)
finecast lord draigo
finecast castellian crowe
metal vindicare assasin

x4 termies
x5 palladin termies
x6 man strike squad
x5 man strike squad
x5 man interceptor squad
x10 man kaskrin squad used as henchmen
chimera for the henchmen
nemesis dreadnight

all the army is unpainted and comes with a few spare men and spare bitz id like £60 plus postage.Models are going on ebay also but i will end early for a member on here.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I pick and choose some units? I don't really want all of them, just the termies, pallies, drago and the dreadknight...


----------



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

sorry mate,they have now sold,but i wouldnt have split any way


----------

